# Bribie Island Ocean side Sat 7th July



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I cant make it to the Sunday trip due to cricket commitments  So i will be hitting bribie early Saturday morning around 6am, Id love some company if there is anybody interested.

Lee


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I reckon we should have standard booking.................Saturday and Sunday - Bribie Ocean side, Saturday and Sunday - Moreton Island - take your pick! How lucky are we!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Might be there.

looks like Sat will be the pick of the days (wind wise).

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

sounds good ash did your work trip get called off?

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Shame about Sunday mate. I'll see about Saturday as well, but I might be pushing my luck. Haven't tried going into credit with fishing tokens yet.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> sounds good ash did your work trip get called off?
> 
> Lee


Yes - Had to postpone the northern trip.
The Barras, Sooties, Trevors and Jp's will have to wait for a few more weeks.

I'm probably only good for Sat or Sun (I'll pick the day according to the wind forecast).
And won't decide till Friday night.

Ash


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

No go for Saturday. The better half has pre-organised for me to take the partner of a good friend of hers out fishing for tailor in the morning from the beach. I played the 'woe is me' card regarding this, but it's really not a bad deal 

Sunday will be the day I head out on the yak.


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi lee - I am interested in joining you. Have a party the night before so it's not 100%, but Im keen to get out there. Do you reckon a fishfinder is a must for this, because I do not have one on my Swing. Thanks Michael


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I dont have one either it certainly is no advantage chasing the tuna but the squire it would come in handy but isnt a must, we just fish in the general area around the marker that is where most of the fish have been caught anyhow

Lee


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

hi Lee - car is packed and readyto go for the morning, but I'll see how the head is feeling after tonight. FIngers crossed should see you there. Michael


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
I wont be there this week   
I got work saturday & helping a friend move sunday but i will be in for next sunday. going on the day trip next saturday.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool look forward to seeing you there ill be there ready to go by 6am.

Lee


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Lee and Michael

Planning to be there 6 or slightly later - it's going to be cold (for QLD).

JimH


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool hope to see you there jim


----------

